# Identification of wooden propeller blade please



## phonehome (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a single wooden propeller blade inherited from my father in law who was a ww11 bomber pilot (Stirlings)

On the metal boss there are the following markings:

Small circle with NG above 15 on their side.
Followed by: 53L./9. (space) RA1426 (space) 1

This may be obvious to one of your experts but if not I will take photos.

Many thanks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2011)

Photos will make accurate ID easier


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2011)

phonehome said:


> Small circle with NG above 15 on their side.
> Followed by: 53L./9. (space) RA1426 (space) 1



RA1426 looks like a Rotol part number, but without a photo its hard to tell, really.


----------

